# USB Audio Class devices and 11.1



## Harry Stone (Sep 27, 2017)

Should usb audio devices "just work" in recent versions of FreeBSD?  I want to use a simple usb audio interface like this: 
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B004A4PSEU/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2XG3HDX9C93MF&colid=VE9V9HFRD0YM 

to connect powered monitors with balanced XLR inputs to my workstation.

Has anyone else done something similar?  

Thanks!


----------

